# Catch-up time



## Nightwalker (20/5/16)

With more powerful mods, bigger coils, bigger juice holes, more wicking and more airflow and and and...
The juices need to start evolving. While the strongest juices out there, their flavour is sommer lekker nou bru, the old favorites need to to step up. I can't be the only one noticing this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (20/5/16)

Not sure I follow, what do you classify as old favorites and how do you expect them to evolve?

Some mixologists continually modify existing recipes , but then again , old favorites are favorites for a reason.

Perhaps I have missed your point?


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

The "evolution" I would like to see is juices in 250ml bottles at a bulk price. 
E.g 30ml is roughly R150. R5 PER ML
100ml roughly R400. R4 PER ML
250ml maybe R750? R3 PER ML.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nightwalker (20/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Not sure I follow, what do you classify as old favorites and how do you expect them to evolve?
> 
> Some mixologists continually modify existing recipes , but then again , old favorites are favorites for a reason.
> 
> Perhaps I have missed your point?


I know I'm being vague not naming the juices , but I do agree that @Gees has evolved his beyond epic line of juices that I live off to perfection now. But a few great brands don't want to strengthen the flavors it seems. And when you vape it in a beeeg tank, the flavors are weaker.


----------



## Nightwalker (20/5/16)

Christos said:


> The "evolution" I would like to see is juices in 250ml bottles at a bulk price.
> E.g 30ml is roughly R150. R5 PER ML
> 100ml roughly R400. R4 PER ML
> 250ml maybe R750? R3 PER ML.


You sir are onto a real point here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (21/5/16)

@Nightwalker I get what you're saying, but you're right, you are being a bit vague  

Can you give an example of a juice you are referring to and what sort of changes you would like?


----------



## Nightwalker (21/5/16)

Silent Echo said:


> @Nightwalker I get what you're saying, but you're right, you are being a bit vague
> 
> Can you give an example of a juice you are referring to and what sort of changes you would like?


Fine, let's for example, one of my favourite juices, moonlight. More pineapple and menthol to compensate for bigger tanks. Its great in my Ijust2 and Griffin with no top airflow.
Pop on top airflow and it mutes it a bit. Put it in Gemini or Griffin 25 and its a whisper .
I can adjust airflow but that defeats the point of the selling points of the tanks.
(I named moonlight as I'm vaping it now , not because I'm unhappy, purely an example)

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Fine, let's for example, one of my favourite juices, moonlight. More pineapple and menthol to compensate for bigger tanks. Its great in my Ijust2 and Griffin with no top airflow.
> Pop on top airflow and it mutes it a bit. Put it in Gemini or Griffin 25 and its a whisper .
> I can adjust airflow but that defeats the point of the selling points of the tanks.
> (I named moonlight as I'm vaping it now , not because I'm unhappy, purely an example)


So basically you feel that the juices should increase the present 18% flavour to perhaps 25% flavour to compensate for the larger tanks coil chamber volume.
This is why there seem to be 2 different schools of vaping, either clouds or flavour, one usually decides which is more important to your personal vaping needs and adjusts accordingly...par for the course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie (21/5/16)

Bigger tanks have less flavor, more airflow also decreases flavor, thats just how it is. A juice maker can't cater to every setup out there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (21/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> So basically you feel that the juices should increase the present 18% flavour to perhaps 25% flavour to compensate for the larger tanks coil chamber volume.
> This is why there seem to be 2 different schools of vaping, either clouds or flavour, one usually decides which is more important to your personal vaping needs and adjusts accordingly...par for the course.


But I want bothhhhhh


----------



## Nightwalker (21/5/16)

Attie said:


> Bigger tanks have less flavor, more airflow also decreases flavor, thats just how it is. A juice maker can't cater to every setup out there.


I understand that. But cmon. I can't be the only one that wants both.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie (21/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I understand that. But cmon. I can't be the only one that wants both.



Then get a dripper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/5/16)

Attie said:


> Then get a dripper


I do have drippers


----------



## Attie (21/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I do have drippers



And have you tried dripping Moonlight at 100W?


----------



## Nightwalker (21/5/16)

I see people are taking this the wrong way. As normal, I seem to miss the correct wording.
All I'm saying is tanks are evolving. Juice should too


----------



## Nightwalker (21/5/16)

Attie said:


> And have you tried dripping Moonlight at 100W?


Nope. But I'll build and do just that tomorrow


----------



## Attie (21/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I see people are taking this the wrong way. As normal, I seem to miss the correct wording.
> All I'm saying is tanks are evolving. Juice should too



I am not taking it the wrong way, just saying that a juice maker cant cater to everyone's preferred setup. 

If they add more concentrate, what about guys using flavor builds and devices?
What about guys who vape at higher wattage the whole day? 

I personally have vaped Moonlight at high wattage on a dripper, and adding more mint would kill my throat.

You can't have the best of both worlds, smaller tanks will always have better flavor when compared to a tank double the size and double the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (21/5/16)

I get both the flavor and clouds I want by building for each joose in each different atty. Why I prefer the toppers that I can rebuild myself more than those I have to use their idea of a build in (IE, premade coil heads, etc).

Now days I again do DIY for most of my e liquids, but do still buy a few premades. Excuse if my USD to ZAR are only approximated... but most of my store bought liquid supplies come from a specific source that has the cleanest certified in the US. I buy the base ingredients in 1 liter size for as little as R185 up to R440 per liter for a special grade with a greatly extended shelf life (R.18-.44 per ml), additives in 60ml or 120ml size for R325-R525 (R.33-.52 per ml), or if I have them mix it for me to my specs as a premade for R1065 per liter (R1.07 per ml). The savings are far better in gallon size (3785ml) for those products that come in that size (all but the additives), but they do not qualify for free shipping. I have another source for the bases that will ship the 3785ml size free if at least 2 total are bought for as low as R313 per when caught on sale (R.08 per ml), but while good stuff not up to the certification level of the other. I also make a lot of my own NEF's (additives) that cost even less to make yourself.

DIY just makes sense with my 30-35+ml per day usage in cost savings, but far more importantly to me quality joose made to my personal tastes. Making adjustments is easy.

I'm the person that persuaded this owner to offer the 500ml & 1000ml sizes for the obvious cost savings, and while at it he added the 3785ml size (but will also sell in far larger wholesale sizes... up to drum sizes). I also go over the R1422 minimum order for the free shipping he offers, AND stock up when he offers even better prices on sales.

Another plus is Jake has a large enough and financially strong enough company to get past whatever the final regulations are here. So he is not going away, will not succumb to the push by big tobacco money here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

